# مهما كانت مشاكل حياتك



## + بريسكلا + (15 أبريل 2009)

*مهما كانت مشاكل حياتك .. صعوبات دراستك .. صراعات عملك
نقص مواردك واموالك وامكانياتك .. عدم مراعاه احساسك ومشاعرك من اقرب الناس اليك حتي اهل بيتك واصدقائك ومعارفك
احزان
وهموم في قلبك .. ضيقتك في وحدتك .. ضعفك وسقوطك .. خوفك الدائم من المرض
والموت وما يخبئه لك القدر لمستقبلك .. توتر وخصام بين افراد عائلتك ..
شعورك بان هناك شيء ينقصك شيء تحتاجه شيء تريده اكثر بكثير مما عندك 
اذا كانت هذه هي حياتك
فلن تجد راحتك الا في حضنه
لن تجد سلامك واطمئنانك الا بين ذراعيه
لن تجد فرحك وشفائك عند احد غيره
لانه الوحيد الذي يعطي بدون ان ياخذ .. يعطي بدون حساب .. بدون عتاب
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي احبك جدا .. ومازال
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي قال لكل المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال تعالوا الي وانا اريحكم
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي قال للجميع .. من يقبل الي لا اخرجه خارجا
لن تجد حد يحبك مثل حبه
لن تجد شيء يطهر غير دمه
صدقني
لن تجد سلامك في العالم .. ولن تجد امانك في اموالك .. ولن تجد فرحك
وراحتك في امكاتياتك وقدراتك .. ان اذا كان اعتمادك علي عملك وممتلكاتك
ستعيش دائما في قلق وخوف وهموم
لانها اشياء قد تذهب في اي وقت .. قد تتلاشي فجاه ولا تجد في حضنك غير الحزن
لهذا ضع حياتك وامانك ومستقبلك في يد الرب .. ثبت نظرك علي يسوع فقط .. ولا تنظر تحت قدميك
بطرس عندما نظر ليسوع فقط .. مشي فوق الماء
ولكن عندما خاف وضعف نظر تحت قدميه اي نظر للواقع .. غرق في الماء
اترك كل شيء تحت اقدام يسوع .. مشاكلك .. همومك .. امراضك .. قلقك .. خوفك .. اتركها لا تنظر اليها
صدق انه في انتظارك يريد ان يحررك من عبوديه الخطيه والعالم
وسيملا داخلك بسر البصره .. سر الغلبه .. الذي استطاع به ان يغلب العالم .. الروح القدس
فلا تخف .. ولا تقلق ..ولا تهتم​*

*منقوووول​*


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

لن تجد سلامك في العالم ، ولا أمانك في أموالك، ولن تجد فرحك وراحتك في امكانياتك وقدراتك ، وهذا صحيح لأن مصدر كل سلام وفرح وأمانة هي في شخص الفادي يسوع المسيح، ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووعه يا بريسكلا 

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> لن تجد سلامك في العالم ، ولا أمانك في أموالك، ولن تجد فرحك وراحتك في امكانياتك وقدراتك ، وهذا صحيح لأن مصدر كل سلام وفرح وأمانة هي في شخص الفادي يسوع المسيح، ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى جوى لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووعه يا بريسكلا
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكوووو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## zezza (16 أبريل 2009)

> لن تجد سلامك في العالم .. ولن تجد امانك في اموالك .. ولن تجد فرحك
> وراحتك في امكاتياتك وقدراتك .. ان اذا كان اعتمادك علي عملك وممتلكاتك
> ستعيش دائما في قلق وخوف وهموم


حلو اوى يا بريسكلا 
فعلا العالم فيه ضيقات كتيييييييير بس يسوع اقوى منها و اكيد هيحلها من عنده و يعوض عن السنين اللى اكلها الجراد 
شكرا حبيبتى على الكلام المعزى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى لمرورك وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> حلو اوى يا بريسكلا
> فعلا العالم فيه ضيقات كتيييييييير بس يسوع اقوى منها و اكيد هيحلها من عنده و يعوض عن السنين اللى اكلها الجراد
> شكرا حبيبتى على الكلام المعزى
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرسى زيزا
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



*ميرسى كليموووووووو
لمرورك ومشاركتك المتميزة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا قمر 
موضوع جميل جدا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا يا قمر
> موضوع جميل جدا​*



*ميرسى يا رنو 
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (20 أبريل 2009)

_           تجد سلامك في العالم .. ولن تجد امانك في اموالك .. ولن تجد فرحك
وراحتك في امكاتياتك وقدراتك .. ان اذا كان اعتمادك علي عملك وممتلكاتك
ستعيش دائما في قلق وخوف وهموم
لانها اشياء قد تذهب في اي وقت .. قد تتلاشي فجاه ولا تجد في حضنك غير الحزن
لهذا ضع حياتك وامانك ومستقبلك في يد الرب .. ثبت نظرك علي يسوع فقط .. ولا تنظر تحت قدميك
موضوع جميل جدا جدا بجد
وكلماته فى قمه الرررررررررررررررررررروعه
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ _​


----------



## اين الحقيقه (20 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.*


----------



## lovely dove (20 أبريل 2009)

مرسي بريسكلا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (21 أبريل 2009)

​*ميرسى بريسكلا *
*موضوع جميلشكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبار ك تعب محبتك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 أبريل 2009)

بجد موضوع جميل 
مرسي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رووووووووووعه
ميرسى يا بريسكووووو​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _           تجد سلامك في العالم .. ولن تجد امانك في اموالك .. ولن تجد فرحك
> وراحتك في امكاتياتك وقدراتك .. ان اذا كان اعتمادك علي عملك وممتلكاتك
> ستعيش دائما في قلق وخوف وهموم
> لانها اشياء قد تذهب في اي وقت .. قد تتلاشي فجاه ولا تجد في حضنك غير الحزن
> ...



*ميرسى يا سيمون
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> *شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.*



*ميرسى لمرورك ابن الحقيقة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي بريسكلا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى يا بيبوووو
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> ​*ميرسى بريسكلا *
> *موضوع جميلشكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة*
> *ربنا يبار ك تعب محبتك*



*ميرسى جوجو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل
> مرسي​



*ميرسى يا بنوتة
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رووووووووووعه
> ميرسى يا بريسكووووو​



*ميرسى يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## beso0o (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو اوى 
يدى للواحد شوية تفائل  
thanx briskella


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

beso0o قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى
> يدى للواحد شوية تفائل
> thanx briskella



*ميرسى يا بيسووووو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جمييييل جدا يا بريسكلا

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جمييييل جدا يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى يا مينا 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل فعلا بريسكلا 
ميرسى خالص على تعبك


----------



## لوك لوكه (24 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام

ميرسي بجد كلمااااااااااااات رائعه


----------



## العجايبي (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 أبريل 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا بريسكلا
> ميرسى خالص على تعبك



*ميرسى ميمو نورتى بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 أبريل 2009)

لوك لوكه قال:


> المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
> 
> ميرسي بجد كلمااااااااااااات رائعه



*ميرسى لوك وكل سنة وانت طيب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 أبريل 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*ميرسى يا عجايبى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## koola (24 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااركك .. بجد تحفه


----------



## doooody (25 أبريل 2009)

_شكرااااااااا بريسكلا_
_علي الموضوع الجميل _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 أبريل 2009)

koola قال:


> ربنا يباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااركك .. بجد تحفه



*ميرسى يا كولا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _شكرااااااااا بريسكلا_
> _علي الموضوع الجميل _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك _​



*ميرسى دوووودى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *​*​*فلن تجد راحتك الا في حضنه*
> *لن تجد سلامك واطمئنانك الا بين ذراعيه*
> *لن تجد فرحك وشفائك عند احد غيره*
> *لانه الوحيد الذي يعطي بدون ان ياخذ .. يعطي بدون حساب .. بدون عتاب*
> ...


 

*كلامك جه فى وقته بريسكيلا*
*وده كلام حقيقى بجد*
*ميرسي ليكى كتير*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> *كلامك جه فى وقته بريسكيلا*
> *وده كلام حقيقى بجد*
> *ميرسي ليكى كتير*
> *ربنا معاكى*​



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااائع بريس
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع راااااااائع بريس
> مرسيه ليكي ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك​*


*
ميرسى روكا لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى يا هااابى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2009)

مهما كانت مشاكل حياتك .. صعوبات دراستك .. صراعات عملك
نقص مواردك واموالك وامكانياتك .. عدم مراعاه احساسك ومشاعرك من اقرب الناس اليك حتي اهل بيتك واصدقائك ومعارفك
احزان
وهموم في قلبك .. ضيقتك في وحدتك .. ضعفك وسقوطك .. خوفك الدائم من المرض
والموت وما يخبئه لك القدر لمستقبلك .. توتر وخصام بين افراد عائلتك ..
شعورك بان هناك شيء ينقصك شيء تحتاجه شيء تريده اكثر بكثير مما عندك 
اذا كانت هذه هي حياتك
فلن تجد راحتك الا في حضنه
لن تجد سلامك واطمئنانك الا بين ذراعيه
لن تجد فرحك وشفائك عند احد غيره
لانه الوحيد الذي يعطي بدون ان ياخذ .. يعطي بدون حساب .. بدون عتاب
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي احبك جدا .. ومازال
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي قال لكل المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال تعالوا الي وانا اريحكم
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي قال للجميع .. من يقبل الي لا اخرجه خارجا
لن تجد حد يحبك مثل حبه
لن تجد شيء يطهر غير دمه
صدقني
لن تجد سلامك في العالم .. ولن تجد امانك في اموالك .. ولن تجد فرحك
وراحتك في امكاتياتك وقدراتك .. ان اذا كان اعتمادك علي عملك وممتلكاتك
ستعيش دائما في قلق وخوف وهموم
لانها اشياء قد تذهب في اي وقت .. قد تتلاشي فجاه ولا تجد في حضنك غير الحزن
لهذا ضع حياتك وامانك ومستقبلك في يد الرب .. ثبت نظرك علي يسوع فقط .. ولا تنظر تحت قدميك
بطرس عندما نظر ليسوع فقط .. مشي فوق الماء
ولكن عندما خاف وضعف نظر تحت قدميه اي نظر للواقع .. غرق في الماء
اترك كل شيء تحت اقدام يسوع .. مشاكلك .. همومك .. امراضك .. قلقك .. خوفك .. اتركها لا تنظر اليها
صدق انه في انتظارك يريد ان يحررك من عبوديه الخطيه والعالم
وسيملا داخلك بسر البصره .. سر الغلبه .. الذي استطاع به ان يغلب العالم .. الروح القدس
فلا تخف .. ولا تقلق ..ولا تهتم

*منقول*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 مايو 2009)

*لانه الوحيد الذي يعطي بدون ان ياخذ .. يعطي بدون حساب .. بدون عتاب
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي احبك جدا .. ومازال
انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي قال لكل المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال تعالوا الي وانا اريحكم



رائع موضوع حضرتك

الرب يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)

> اترك كل شيء تحت اقدام يسوع .. مشاكلك .. همومك .. امراضك .. قلقك .. خوفك .. اتركها لا تنظر اليها
> صدق انه في انتظارك يريد ان يحررك من عبوديه الخطيه والعالم


​
*ميرسى كاندى موضوع رااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كاندى 


تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2009)

.. غرق في الماء
اترك كل شيء تحت اقدام يسوع .. مشاكلك .. همومك .. امراضك .. قلقك .. خوفك .. اتركها لا تنظر اليها
صدق انه في انتظارك يريد ان يحررك من عبوديه الخطيه والعالم
وسيملا داخلك بسر البصره .. سر الغلبه .. الذي استطاع به ان يغلب العالم .. الروح القدس
فلا تخف .. ولا تقلق ..ولا تهتم



شكرااااااااااا علىالموضوع يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 مايو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك الجميل​*



*ميرسى دوناااااااا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لانه الوحيد الذي يعطي بدون ان ياخذ .. يعطي بدون حساب .. بدون عتاب​*
> *انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي احبك جدا .. ومازال*
> *انه يسوع المسيح .. الذي قال لكل المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال تعالوا الي وانا اريحكم*​
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى موضوع رااائع*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كاندى ​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> .. غرق في الماء
> اترك كل شيء تحت اقدام يسوع .. مشاكلك .. همومك .. امراضك .. قلقك .. خوفك .. اتركها لا تنظر اليها
> صدق انه في انتظارك يريد ان يحررك من عبوديه الخطيه والعالم
> وسيملا داخلك بسر البصره .. سر الغلبه .. الذي استطاع به ان يغلب العالم .. الروح القدس
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع معزي جداا*
*ميرسي يا كاندي علي الكلام الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جميل جدا و معزي الي اقصي درجة تسلم ايدك يا مامي


----------



## sam_msm (3 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا المسيح يبارك فيك 
وفى خدمتك


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2009)

> لن تجد حد يحبك مثل حبه
> لن تجد شيء يطهر غير دمه


_امين_
_يارب اجعلنا مستحقين_
_روعه كاندى ارشادك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع معزي جداا*
> 
> *ميرسي يا كاندي علي الكلام الرائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا ميرو يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> موضوع جميل جميل جدا و معزي الي اقصي درجة تسلم ايدك يا مامي



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا ملك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2009)

sam_msm قال:


> شكراااااا المسيح يبارك فيك
> وفى خدمتك


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _امين_
> _يارب اجعلنا مستحقين_
> _روعه كاندى ارشادك_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*مهما كانت مشاكل*

*مهما كانت مشاكل
حياتك ...صعوبات دراستك...صراعات عملك...نقص مواردك أموالك
وإمكانياتك..عدم مراعاة إحساسك ومشاعرك من اقرب الناس إليك حتتى اهل بيتك
وأصدقائك ومعارفك..
احزان وهموم فى قلبك ...ضيقك فى
وحدتك...ضعفك وسقوطك أمام عادتك وشهوتك ...خوفك الدائم من المرض والموت
وما يخبئة لك القدر لمستقبل أولادك أو مستقبلك ..توتر وخصام بين أفراد
عائلتك ....شعورك بأن هناك شىءينقصك ...شىء تحتاجة...شىء تريدة أكثر بكثير
مما عندك!!
إذا كانت هذة حياتك...
فلن تجد راحتك إلافى حضنة!
لن تجد سلامك وإطمئنانك إلا بين زراعيه
لن تجد فرحك وشفائك عند أحد غيره
لأنة الوحيد الذى يعطى بدون أن يأخذ...يعطى بدون حساب...بدون عتاب
إنه يسوع المسيح..الذى أحبك جدا ومازل!
إنة يسوع المسيح..الذى قال لكل المتعبين وثقيل الأحمال تعالواإلى وأنا اريحكم(متى11)
إنه يسوع المسيح..الذى قال للجميع ..من يقبل إلى لاإخرجة خارجاً(يوحنا 6)
صدقنى ..لن تجد احد يحبك مثل حبه (يوحنا 3)
لن تجد شىء يطهر غير دمة (يوحنا ألأولى 1)
لن تستطيع دخول السماء إن لم يكن إسمك منقوش على كفة (أشعياء49)
آه.]ياليت الروح القدس يلمس قلبك الآن ..لتعرف وتتأكد أن ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص(أعمال4)
وليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا به(يوحنا14)
لأن ببساطة تامة ..لم يكن على الصليب أحدغيره
صدقنى..لن تجد سلامك فى العالم ..ولن
تجد أمانك فى أموالك ... ولن تجد فرحك وراحتك فى إمكانياتك وقدراتك..لأن
إذا كان إعتمادك على عملك وممتلكاتك ستعيش دائما فى قلق وخوف وهموم !
لأنها أشياء قد تذهب فى أى وقت ..قد تتلاش فجأة ولاتجد فى حضنك غير الحزن!
لهذا ضع حياتك وامانك ومستقبلك فى يد الرب ..ثبت نظرك على يسوع فقط.. ولاتنظر تحت قدميك!
بطرس عندما نظر ليسوع فقط ..مشى فوق الماء !
ولكن عندما خاف وضعف ونظر تحت قدميه..غرق فى الماء!!
من فضلك ..أترك كل شىء تحت أقدام
يسوع ..مشاكلك.. همومك ..أمراضك..قلقك..خوفك ..أتركها ..لاتنظر إليها
..إفعل مثل السامرية عندما تركت جرتها التى بها ماء العالم تحت اقدام
يسوع! أرجوك أن تصدق انه فى إنتظارك ألآن ..لأنه يحبك ويريد ان يحررك من
عبودية خطيتك وعالمك !
يريد أن يمتعك بالحرية !حرية أولاد الله ! لأنة إن حرركم الابن 0يسوع)فبالخقيقة تكونون احرارا(يوحنا
مهما فعلت ..مهما عملت.. مهما جاهدت..أنت لاتستطيع أن تتحرر!
ولكن إن جئت إلية ..وحدة .. ستستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى (فيلبى4)
سيعطيك خلاصة ..وحياته..وسلطانة وسينزع منك القديم.. ويعطيك كل شىء جديد!
وسيملأ اخلك بالذى كان فى داخله..سر النصرة..سر الغلبة..الذى إستطاع به أن يغلب العالم.. الروح القدس!!
الذى بة سيسكن هو والآب فى داخلك(يوحنا14)
صدقنى سيسكن فى داخلك
فلا تخف..ولاتقلق..ولاتهتم




*​*
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *
> فلن تجد راحتك إلافى حضنة!
> لن تجد سلامك وإطمئنانك إلا بين زراعيه
> لن تجد فرحك وشفائك عند أحد غيره
> ...




*موضوع رووعه جدا
وجه في وقته
يستحق اغلي تقييم
تسلمي يا رووكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رووعه جدا
> وجه في وقته
> يستحق اغلي تقييم
> تسلمي يا رووكا​*


*ميرسي ميكي*
*مرورك اغلي تقييم*
*نورتني*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

*فلا تخف..ولاتقلق..ولاتهتم*


تمام اوي

ميرسي يا روكا


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



روزي86 قال:


> *فلا تخف..ولاتقلق..ولاتهتم*
> 
> 
> تمام اوي
> ...


*ميرسي روزي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

*موضوع اكثر من رااائع*
*مرسي ليكي يا روكا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رااائع*
> *مرسي ليكي يا روكا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع روكا  وكلام حقيقى وروعة ,لايوجد راحة فى هذا العالم الا فى يسوع المسيح 

هو رائع هو بارع يلبس البر ممتلى نعمة 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

كلام رووووووووعة 
 تسلم ايديك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

جميل يا روكا 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

اشكرك يارب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



Nancy2 قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااائع روكا وكلام حقيقى وروعة ,لايوجد راحة فى هذا العالم الا فى يسوع المسيح *
> 
> *هو رائع هو بارع يلبس البر ممتلى نعمة *


* ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*

*مش عارفة اقولك اية بصراحة *
*بس بجد بجد ربنا يباركك*
*يستحق اجمل تقييم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



أنجيلا قال:


> كلام رووووووووعة
> تسلم ايديك ​


*ميرسي انجيلا*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل يا روكا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت مشاكل*



mana_mana قال:


> *مش عارفة اقولك اية بصراحة *
> *بس بجد بجد ربنا يباركك*
> *يستحق اجمل تقييم*​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*مرورك احلي تقييم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*مهما كانت المشاكل*

*مهما كانت مشاكل*
*حياتك ...صعوبات دراستك...صراعات عملك...نقص مواردك أموالك*
*وإمكانياتك..عدم مراعاة إحساسك ومشاعرك من اقرب الناس إليك حتتى اهل بيتك*
*وأصدقائك ومعارفك..*
*احزان وهموم فى قلبك ...ضيقك فى*
*وحدتك...ضعفك وسقوطك أمام عادتك وشهوتك ...خوفك الدائم من المرض والموت*
*وما يخبئة لك القدر لمستقبل أولادك أو مستقبلك ..توتر وخصام بين أفراد*
*عائلتك ....شعورك بأن هناك شىءينقصك ...شىء تحتاجة...شىء تريدة أكثر بكثير*
*مما عندك!!*
*إذا كانت هذة حياتك...*
*فلن تجد راحتك إلافى حضنة!*
*لن تجد سلامك وإطمئنانك إلا بين زراعيه*
*لن تجد فرحك وشفائك عند أحد غيره*
*لأنة الوحيد الذى يعطى بدون أن يأخذ...يعطى بدون حساب...بدون عتاب*
*إنه يسوع المسيح..الذى أحبك جدا ومازل!*
*إنة يسوع المسيح..الذى قال لكل المتعبين وثقيل الأحمال تعالواإلى وأنا اريحكم(متى11)*
*إنه يسوع المسيح..الذى قال للجميع ..من يقبل إلى لاإخرجة خارجاً(يوحنا 6)*
*صدقنى ..لن تجد احد يحبك مثل حبه (يوحنا 3)*
*لن تجد شىء يطهر غير دمة (يوحنا ألأولى 1)*
*لن تستطيع دخول السماء إن لم يكن إسمك منقوش على كفة (أشعياء49)*
*آه.]ياليت الروح القدس يلمس قلبك الآن ..لتعرف وتتأكد أن ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص(أعمال4)*
*وليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا به(يوحنا14)*
*لأن ببساطة تامة ..لم يكن على الصليب أحدغيره*
*صدقنى..لن تجد سلامك فى العالم ..ولن*
*تجد أمانك فى أموالك ... ولن تجد فرحك وراحتك فى إمكانياتك وقدراتك..لأن*
*إذا كان إعتمادك على عملك وممتلكاتك ستعيش دائما فى قلق وخوف وهموم !*
*لأنها أشياء قد تذهب فى أى وقت ..قد تتلاش فجأة ولاتجد فى حضنك غير الحزن!*
*لهذا ضع حياتك وامانك ومستقبلك فى يد الرب ..ثبت نظرك على يسوع فقط.. ولاتنظر تحت قدميك!*
*بطرس عندما نظر ليسوع فقط ..مشى فوق الماء !*
*ولكن عندما خاف وضعف ونظر تحت قدميه..غرق فى الماء!!*
*من فضلك ..أترك كل شىء تحت أقدام*
*يسوع ..مشاكلك.. همومك ..أمراضك..قلقك..خوفك ..أتركها ..لاتنظر إليها*
*..إفعل مثل السامرية عندما تركت جرتها التى بها ماء العالم تحت اقدام*
*يسوع! أرجوك أن تصدق انه فى إنتظارك ألآن ..لأنه يحبك ويريد ان يحررك من*
*عبودية خطيتك وعالمك !*
*يريد أن يمتعك بالحرية !حرية أولاد الله ! لأنة إن حرركم الابن 0يسوع)فبالخقيقة تكونون احرارا(يوحنا*
*مهما فعلت ..مهما عملت.. مهما جاهدت..أنت لاتستطيع أن تتحرر!*
*ولكن إن جئت إلية ..وحدة .. ستستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى (فيلبى4)*
*سيعطيك خلاصة ..وحياته..وسلطانة وسينزع منك القديم.. ويعطيك كل شىء جديد!*
*وسيملأ اخلك بالذى كان فى داخله..سر النصرة..سر الغلبة..الذى إستطاع به أن يغلب العالم.. الروح القدس!!*
*الذى بة سيسكن هو والآب فى داخلك(يوحنا14)*
*صدقنى سيسكن فى داخلك*
*فلا تخف..ولاتقلق..ولاتهتم*​


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت المشاكل*

*ميرسى ياقمر موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت المشاكل*




happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر موضوع رااائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسي مامتي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## soso a (9 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت المشاكل*

موضوع جميل 

الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت المشاكل*

*






*_*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
  شكرا جدا 
 للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك*

_ ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت المشاكل*




soso a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك ​


*ميرسي سوسو*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مهما كانت المشاكل*




النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------

